# SureFire E2L AA Outdoorsman Review



## Robin24k (Oct 9, 2010)

LED-Resource has posted our review of the SureFire E2L AA Outdoorsman! Click here to read our review.



​
*Key Specifications*

Brightness: 80 lumens high, 3 lumens low
Runtime: 9h high, 60h low
Battery: 2 x AA
Length: 6.6″
Bezel Diameter: 1″
Weight with Batteries: 4.9 oz.
Warranty: Limited Lifetime
MSRP: $180


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 9, 2010)

*Tailcap Current Measurements*

NiMH
1.459V each Duracell Pre-Charged DX1500 (HR3-UTG)
0.045A - low
0.308A - high

1.338V each Sanyo Eneloop HR3-UTGA (brand new, manufactured May 2010 and stored for five months)
0.045A - low
0.385A - high

Alkaline
1.593V each Duracell Ultra MX1500
0.045A - low
0.317A - high

Lithium
1.696V each Energizer Lithium
0.044A - low
0.287A - high

*Runtime Test*


----------



## goldenlight (Oct 10, 2010)

It is a COMPLETE mystery to me why ANYBODY would spend $165 on a 2AA flashlight with the MEGA suck TIR optic, a relatively feeble max output of only 80 lumens, and only 2 levels: max output, and 3 lumens. NOTHING in between.

Yes it's a SureFire, and yes, it's very well made.

Beyond that, it's really crap compared to what HALF that price will buy you in MANY other 2AA flashlights: double the output, AT LEAST. MANY useful light levels, to models with INFINITE adjustable output .....cough....NiteCore D20...cough....

And TIR optics. REALLY? I made the mistake of buying a flashlight with TIR optics....about 5 or 6 years ago.

NO spill light at all. Neat little square of light...and nothing else...if that's what you like.

I sure didn't.

TIR optics: state of the art at SureFire....about 6 years ago.

If I wanted to spend $165, on a flashlight, I'd buy 2, or more likely, THREE other flashlights, and be FAR better served than this lame offering from Surefire.

SureFire has become the General Motors of the flashlight world: introducing flashlights that are YEARS behind it's competition.

Reacting, instead of innovating.

And $165. For a 2AA flashlight with TIR optics (OPTICS!) that produces 80 lumens, and 3 lumens.

Lame.

$165.

Not from me, and not from most people, would be my guess.

I suppose SF will get some military and LE contracts for the E2L AA, and will continue to make money from it.

If you buy one, and think it's the best thing since sliced bread: well, whatever floats your overpriced, under engineered boat.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh where to start......
Ah nevermind. Not worth the effort.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry, but i don't know how you can comment about something that you clearly don't have a clue. Have you even tried the latest TIR equipped lights? Seen some beamshots of them? No? Well, in that case you're a GM of the flashlight knowledge world:twothumbs(just kidding). You really should check some reviews. Regarding output: I'm sure that 80lumens is the absolute minimum of outputted light, since every Surefire light puts out more light than stated in specifications(LX2 made 240 OTF lumens in BigC's test).

Be proud of a company that refuses to make big profits with outsourcing their production and still gives american citizens jobs they need to feed their families. Company that stands behind it's products for the lifetime.


----------



## tygger (Oct 10, 2010)

pulstar said:


> Be proud of a company that refuses to make big profits with outsourcing their production and still gives american citizens jobs they need to feed their families. Company that stands behind it's products for the lifetime.




SF is a private company, which means we do not have access to to their bookkeeping data.


----------



## Vesper (Oct 10, 2010)

Lets all play spot the belligerent troll. :sick2:


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 10, 2010)

Vesper said:


> Lets all play spot the belligerent troll. :sick2:



Found him.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 10, 2010)

BTW, very good review, thanks!


----------



## bigchelis (Oct 10, 2010)

The TIR Optic is freaking awesome.

I have heard that the older (3~6yrs ago) Surfire had the Luxeon TiR Optic which offered all throw and no spill...Man what I would do for that optic.


The E2L AA Outdoorsman looks like it need a high current driver from the flashlightshoppe. 5 Watts here we go.


----------



## freeride21a (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the review!!!


for thread info.. 

OLD vs NEW.. HUGE DIFFERENCE in spill yet you still get some great throw!


E2L(top), LX2(bottom), My hand(holding both)lovecpf





ETA: beamshots(fixed exposure) of both It really is like that.. completely dark outside the old style, and good spill outside the new style.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Oct 10, 2010)

Edited....

hmmm, do i see a slight donut? :sick2:

since it doesn't get anywhere near warm (refering to heat, not tint), i personally would prefer diffuser film to smoothen the beam. but that's just me.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the review! Nice to get some real world feedback on this light. It's not one I'd consider adding to my collection of E-series but that doesn't mean I'm not interested in hearing about it.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 10, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> I suppose SF will get some military and LE contracts for the E2L AA, and will continue to make money from it.



You do realise it is not designed for 'tactical' purposes don't you? Hence the name... "Outdoorsman". How much light would a person really need in the middle of the night in the middle of no where by a camp fire?
By the way you have overlooked the plain obvious, it comes as no surprise to me that you have no clue as to what the TIR optics are like these days... they are nothing like they were 5-6 years ago that's for sure... so maybe they have innovated, not just reacted?

Great review OP, you don't deserve your efforts to be tarnished by an over opinionated/outspoken person.
Great pictures too.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 10, 2010)

If you guys are OK with it, i would ask some of the moderators to delete a few posts (this one included) that have nothing to do with review of E2L AA.
Thanks again Robin, i really enjoyed this review, as well as your review of Maglite XL100. 

* And what's wrong with GM either? Nicely priced and safe cars (atleast for europeans), good design and after "bankrupcy" they introduced some really appealing models. Too bad they don't export their vehicles in europe...


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't see the big issue with TIR optics. You have a throwy, focused beam, that you can choose to diffuse with a diffuser filter if you want.

If you have a floody beam.. Can you put a cap on the light to turn it into a spotlight? Nope. With a thrower? Sure!

It increases the utility and value of the light.. As long as you have a diffuser for it. Frost a transparent plastic cap from somewhere if you really don't want to pay $10 for one. 

I wish more manufacturers offered TIR optics, I want to see what the XP-G can do in one.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2010)

Then be on the lookout for the LX1.


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 10, 2010)

What, Surefire will use the XP-G in the LX1? I thought Surefire had a stone tablet that said they couldn't use an emitter before it was at least two years old.:nana:

Or are you implying that you think it'll be delayed until holiday season 2011?


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 10, 2010)

pulstar said:


> If you guys are OK with it, i would ask some of the moderators to delete a few posts (this one included) that have nothing to do with review of E2L AA.
> Thanks again Robin, i really enjoyed this review, as well as your review of Maglite XL100.



I think the mods will leave it. Unless it's very flameful, these debates happen. When you start deleting every minor off topic thing, people will start complaining that posts disappear


----------



## nick-nack (Oct 10, 2010)

I actually quite like it!

Its based off a platform I'm familiar with and like. And takes much more readily accessible batteries.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 10, 2010)

Glad you guys enjoyed the review. 



GarageBoy said:


> I think the mods will leave it. Unless it's very flameful, these debates happen.


The post really only shows his incompetence. It's clear that he neither read the review nor looked at the pictures, as I specifically mentioned the E2L AA's spill and lack of throw, and the comparison picture with the Maglite 2AA LED shows how wide the beam is.



nick-nack said:


> Its based off a platform I'm familiar with and like. And takes much more readily accessible batteries.


That is probably the main selling point of the light (and also why I had my sights set on getting a review unit). I don't know if SureFire is going to introduce more AA-based lights or if this was just "testing the waters", but there are definately customers who may be holding back because of the CR123A or would like more commonality with other equipment.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 10, 2010)

I find this new 2AA Surefire to be interesting but have one objection about it: why is the output higher than the 2CR123 model? (It should be the opposite) This seems to be made primary for Lithium and for NiMh cells. In my opinion one strong reason for an AA based light is the possibility to using alkalines as well. But with such a high output (I assume the 80 "Surefire-lumens" as usual is corresponding to much more than 100 "Fenix-lumens") the stable output with alkalines likely will be very short. Anyone who has made any test about it?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 10, 2010)

Possibly efficiency or a better design (since the KX1B head is new)? The battery voltage of 2 AA's is closer to 3.7V than 6V, and with lithium AA's, it's almost there.

I can run some tests with alkalines (pretty easy to compare brightness subjectively, the E2L AA and Maglite XL100 are similar in brightness, so I can use the XL100 as a reference point), but I don't have equipment for making charts or measurements.


----------



## 10.10.2010 (Oct 10, 2010)

I was wondering how does E2L AA beam profile compared with Fenix LD20+/Quark AA^2 R5


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 10, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Possibly efficiency or a better design (since the KX1B head is new)? The battery voltage of 2 AA's is closer to 3.7V than 6V, and with lithium AA's, it's almost there.
> 
> I can run some tests with alkalines (pretty easy to compare brightness subjectively, the E2L AA and Maglite XL100 are similar in brightness, so I can use the XL100 as a reference point), but I don't have equipment for making charts or measurements.



If you have a lightmeter you can measure the percentual difference with ceiling bounce test, which I use to do. It would be nice if you compared Lithium and/or NiMH to alkalines and see when the true brightness drop occurs.

Thanks in advance, Patric


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, all I have is a multimeter...I will try to see if I can get you a rough estimate of when that occurs though, I'll add that info to the second post once I have results.


----------



## jaws revenge (Oct 10, 2010)

great review. i like this light.
here is my e2l aa next to my e2l


----------



## yowzer (Oct 10, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> I find this new 2AA Surefire to be interesting but have one objection about it: why is the output higher than the 2CR123 model? (It should be the opposite)



Given Surefire's habit of updating the emitter bin faster than revising the official lumens rating on their packaging, it's quite possible that the E2LAA and a new E2L have about the same output in real life...


----------



## red02 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the runtime data, great review.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 10, 2010)

red02 said:


> Thanks for the runtime data, great review.


Stay tuned...the alkaline test is still in progress at the moment.


----------



## Sean (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the run time tests. Are you going to do a lithium test as well?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. I don't have many lithium primaries around because they are for emergency use only.

However, another member is conducting that runtime test in the other E2L AA thread, and I believe you've seen them already.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice review, R24k.

We'll leave the bashing post (#3) there for the time being, as it has been nicely demolished by other members. However, any further bashing posts from that member will most likely be regarded as trolling, in which case appropriate moderator action will follow.


----------



## sleslie1802 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice review, Thanks


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Oct 11, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> *Tailcap Current Measurements*
> 
> <...>
> 
> ...


Intersting, I made two times also a runtime test on high with Eneloops (HR-3UTG). My results were totally different. At ~5:00h my E2L-AA begans to drop light birghtness. At ~5:15h the light begins slightly to flicker, but the light beam was still usable. At ~6:00h the flickering was very strong -not really usable anymore, at ~6:15h the light was off.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 11, 2010)

Were your Eneloops freshly charged? If so, that would explain it.

Mine were brand new straight from the packaging (manufactured about half a year ago), and the starting voltage was 1.338V (freshly charged cells would be around 1.450V). I used these cells for more "real-world" results, since we don't always have fresh cells in our lights.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's cool, I want to pick one of these up when I see it on sale or on CPFM. :thumbsup:

:naughty:


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got some more data from SureFire, specs table updated.

5.5 hours of tactical runtime (to 50 lumens) on lithium primaries.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the review! :thumbsup: great runtime on alkalines.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 12, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> You do realise it is not designed for 'tactical' purposes don't you? Hence the name... "Outdoorsman". How much light would a person really need in the middle of the night in the middle of no where by a camp fire?


Been there more times than I can count. In the dark dank woods 80 lumens goes a long way. Good review. I don't have the coin for this light but looks good to me. I wish it used a more up to date LED though. But then again there is more to a gear item than just one aspect.


----------



## yowzer (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not sure why the Outdoorsman series uses TIR optics; they're great for a dedicated thrower, but for a general purpose light you'd want something more balanced on the throw/flood spectrum (Okay, so _I_ would want...). It's nice to see the optics tuned to provide a brighter spill area on this model. I wonder if the E1L and E2L will be updated to follow suit (leaving the E1B and LX2 and whatever other TIR lights in the concentrated hot spot, minimal spill category.)


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe the KX2 in the E2L is similar, it's the older models with the KL1 that don't have much spill.

But then again, in another thread, I heard that each head is fine-tuned by a technician, hence the small gap in the head, so there would be some variation...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok on some TIR models there is a slight diffusion film between the optic and the lens. My LX2 for instance does not have it but my E2L does. I bet the diffusion is the reason this light has more spill.

Look very close, it's hard to see.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you see the LED clearly on the LX2? The LED is fuzzy on the E2L AA, so does that mean the E2L AA has it?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, and that's exactly right. The slight fuzzy is the LDF.
I've cracked some E heads open and tinkered with removing it
on some and adding a stronger version on others. You can fine tune
that beam to get just what you want if you are patient.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 12, 2010)

Another little nugget of fun is to take the top of the head off so all you see is the bare LED and heatsink. Then paint everything in there but the LED a bright shiny white. See if you notice more lumens after reassembly!


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not about to start messing around with a $165 light like that, especially since the head is glued. :nana: Removing the reflector from my XL100 was petrifying enough...and that was only a $40 light...


----------



## Size15's (Oct 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I believe the KX2 in the E2L is similar, it's the older models with the KL1 that don't have much spill.
> 
> But then again, in another thread, I heard that each head is fine-tuned by a technician, hence the small gap in the head, so there would be some variation...


That's right - each TIR optic is captive in the forward portion of the bezel which is screwed down onto the rear portion where the LED is mounted. Each LED, optic and bezel component combination is individually adjusted to achieve the best beam it can.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 12, 2010)

LoL eventually the shiny new wears off and the collection gets big, then you might experiment. If not there are always members willing to make big bucks by making customizations for you. Cut the heatsink top flat, put in an XP-G, try a few different reflectors instead of the optic...... It's all fun stuff.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree, I am definately curious to the possibilities, but I'm planning on keeping it stock and keeping the lifetime warranty valid since I won't be owning very many SureFires.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Oct 14, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Were your Eneloops freshly charged? If so, that would explain it.


My Eneloops were a few weeks in my battery storage box, but not ~6 month like yours. I guess that explains the differences.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 14, 2010)

Makes sense then.  Did you happen to note the starting voltage?


----------



## iso9009 (Oct 23, 2010)

E2L AA Outdoorsman VS E2L outdoorsman















E2L AA Outdoorsman - E2L outdoorsman(kx2 head: 60lumens)
E2L outdoorsman( KL1 head: 30lumens) - surefire L4(old version)






JilLite Deacon (P7)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L AA Outdoorsman - E2L outdoorsman(kx2 head: 60lumens)
E2L outdoorsman( KL1 head: 30lumens) - surefire L4(old version)

TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L AA Outdoorsman 
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L outdoorsman(kx2 head: 60lumens)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L outdoorsman( KL1 head: 30lumens)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






surefire L4(old version)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L AA Outdoorsman - E2L outdoorsman(kx2 head: 60lumens)
E2L outdoorsman( KL1 head: 30lumens) - surefire L4(old version)











JilLite Deacon (P7)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L AA Outdoorsman 
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L outdoorsman(kx2 head: 60lumens)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L outdoorsman( KL1 head: 30lumens)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






surefire L4(old version)
TV(shutter speed):1,Av(aperture value):2.8,Iso speed:200






E2L AA Outdoorsman - E2L outdoorsman(kx2 head: 60lumens)
E2L outdoorsman( KL1 head: 30lumens) - surefire L4(old version)


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello,
Thanks for this good review!
I have ordered an EL2AA and I am eagerly awaiting it's arrival .
For "Lego's sake": can somebody confirm if the following is possible and ok:
- Head of the E2LAA on an E1L body and using a 16340 cell ?
- Head of an old KL1 (luxeon) on the E2LAA body and using AA cells ?

Thanks for taking your time.
Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 23, 2010)

I would imagine no Li-Ion with the KX1B, the voltage is too high.

I don't know why you would want to use a KL1, but there won't be any harm in trying as the worst that can happen is very dim output.


----------



## T45 (Oct 23, 2010)

Once again, you more experienced types have confused me with your arcane acronyms :hairpull:. What is a "TIR Optic" and what is "TIR" an acronym for? Thank you for enlightening me!


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 23, 2010)

TIR = Total Internal Refraction. The light uses an optic (glass or plastic) to focus the light by bouncing it around inside, rather than using a reflector. It's more efficient, but they are more complicated to calibrate, hence why the heads cannot be disassembled, and the focus is fixed. The main advantage of TIR is a nice beam (no artifacts) with good throw.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 23, 2010)

Reflection. Total Internal Reflection.


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 23, 2010)

I LOVE TIR OPTICS!!

Awesome pictures and review, Robin! 
I´ll gonna buy one E2L-AA next month!


----------



## Cascade Range (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey thanks for the review. Seeing it in action over the course of time really
gives me lot's of good info to refer too.:thumbsup:

If we are lucky enough to get a few of the new Surefire AA lights up here at our local dealer I might just pick one up! For me it's hard to find a nicer looking light than the Surefires. And they throw enough light out for me and my uses.


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 24, 2010)

The name's...



Size15's said:


> Reflection. Total Internal Reflection.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Robin24k for the review and runtime tests! :thumbsup:

I was surprised about the good performance with alkalines (thought the output would be too high) so I find this new Surefire really interesting! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am ordering the E2L AA Outdoorsman. I think it certainly has potential as an emergency light. One query I have is given the body tube is E series compatible could you use one of the Surefire LED heads that functions with 2 x RCR123 Li-ion batteries and use the Outdoorsman tube with 2 x 14500 Li-ion cells? 

Certainly you can't use 14500 with the original head on this light but I assume that since two RCR123s are 2 x 3.7V and two 14500s are 2 x 3.7V then this should be possible. I was thinking about putting the LX2 or E2DL head on the 2xAA body tube to extend the runtime. 

Am I wrong in my thinking here?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 26, 2010)

The logic is correct, as voltage is the key, but I believe only 3.0V RCR123 works with the other lights. I don't think they make 3.0V 14500's.


----------



## MCRider (Oct 26, 2010)

Great review. Really like my E2 with 2 CR123s. Nice size and great tactile body. I have one of the first KL1 heads and it desperately needs a modern LED....


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 26, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> The logic is correct, as voltage is the key, but I believe only 3.0V RCR123 works with the other lights. I don't think they make 3.0V 14500's.



Thanks Robin24k

A number of people have been using 3.7V RCR123s in the LX2 and the E2DL. I use them myself in one of my E2DLs. I think most have found that for short busts of max they work fine and I never use freshly charged Li-ion cells immediately. Of course the warranty will be affected if you use Li-ions but I am prepared to use one of my E2DL heads and have the extended runtime of 2x14500s.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 26, 2010)

Yup, then it should be fine, assuming the 14500's are identical in length to AA's and don't have a protruding PTC (the battery tube only has about 1mm of free space).


----------



## T45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> TIR = Total Internal Refraction. The light uses an optic (glass or plastic) to focus the light by bouncing it around inside, rather than using a reflector. It's more efficient, but they are more complicated to calibrate, hence why the heads cannot be disassembled, and the focus is fixed. The main advantage of TIR is a nice beam (no artifacts) with good throw.



Thank you Very Large Robin!


----------



## T45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Reflection. Total Internal Reflection.



Thank you as well Size15! lovecpf


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 8, 2011)

Just posted my runtime graph for the E2L AA, and it is regulated very well.

Alkaline: Duracell MN1500, expiration 2017-03
NiMH: Sanyo HR3-UTGA, fully charged 12 hours prior
Lithium: Energizer L91, expiration 2024-03



Robin24k said:


> *Runtime Test*


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice! I assume that the low setting might be different. Alkalines tend to perform better on lower drain settings. I would only use alkaines where the device was to be left on continuously. I only ever leave eneloops or Lithium AA L91 or AAA L92 batteries in a flashlight which is switched off.


----------



## Animalmother (Nov 8, 2011)

What's the Lux @ 1 meter with these?


----------



## mmace1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone know what emitter this uses?


----------



## Vesper (Nov 8, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Just posted my runtime graph for the E2L AA, and it is regulated very well.
> 
> Alkaline: Duracell MN1500, expiration 2017-03
> NiMH: Sanyo HR3-UTGA, fully charged 12 hours prior
> Lithium: Energizer L91, expiration 2024-03



Wow, that's a really impressive jump in runtime when using the Energizer L91! Nice job.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 8, 2011)

Harry999 said:


> Nice! I assume that the low setting might be different. Alkalines tend to perform better on lower drain settings. I would only use alkaines where the device was to be left on continuously. I only ever leave eneloops or Lithium AA L91 or AAA L92 batteries in a flashlight which is switched off.


It's not as dramatic on low, it's 50 hours for alkaline, 40 hours for NiMH, and 60 hours for L91 (runtimes rounded to nearest 5 hours).



Animalmother said:


> What's the Lux @ 1 meter with these?


3200 lux at 1m. Peak beam intensity is 3200cd.



mmace1 said:


> Anyone know what emitter this uses?


Cree XR-E.


----------



## mmace1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Cree XR-E.



Thanks! Any idea what level? R2 or...?


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 9, 2011)

No, although does it make a difference? 80 lumens is 80 lumens...


----------



## mmace1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> No, although does it make a difference? 80 lumens is 80 lumens...



I'm being lazy, assuming Surefire circuitry is common, then I'd assume say - R2 @ 80 lumens lasts "this long". Vs. R5 at 80 lumens lasts "this long"

I was trying to - without too much research, and assuming Surefire circuitry is at least average, see how efficient their 80 lumens were. 80 lumen max = well awfully low...but if going for super-reliability via 2-level light...80 is, if only 2 are there, good option. 

That said...assuming the super-reliability of a 2-level light...d, I'd like to know how efficiently that 80 lumens is draining the batteries...especially as I presumably paid over $150 for the light! As honestly, I've never broken a light and...I'd be kinda pissed to see a premium-manufacture use a Chinese-bulk-website's level of emitters, or even less...


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 9, 2011)

I have tailcap current measurements in the second post, so that could help with your calculations. They definately do a lot of testing and evaluation of their lights (that's why the rechargeables aren't out yet), plus there's a lifetime warranty, so I wouldn't worry about the LED having problems.


----------



## uncle wong (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys , do u think MCR20S reflector is valid replacement for Tir Optic in E2L AA ?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 17, 2016)

SF dealer here had a sale on the E2L AA. Couldn't help myself to pick one up.
Quite a low SN


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 17, 2016)

SN30? 

I am jealous. 

Wonder what a XPG3 straight swap would do for the E2Laa. 
Maybe a wider beam, more spill and over 100 lumens(conservative estimate?) paired with tabletop regulation for close to 10hrs with L91 cells, that would be great.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Would be nice to have a modern led in it.


----------



## Up All Night (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice find kj2.
Not just a low serial number, prototype low, with the "X" designation. :thumbsup:


----------



## AstroTurf (Aug 12, 2020)

Must. Have. One.

Somebody help me!!!

LOLz, Jim


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lol harder to find then a inflight missile repair man😁


----------



## Slumber (Aug 12, 2020)

I can't believe the last of these were cleared out for like $100 two black Friday's ago. The single mode DSS(?) model in black HA.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 13, 2020)

kj2 said:


> SF dealer here had a sale on the E2L AA. Couldn't help myself to pick one up.
> Quite a low SN



Yep, if that's the actual light, it's a prototype from the X serial number.



Slumber Pass said:


> I can't believe the last of these were cleared out for like $100 two black Friday's ago. The single mode DSS(?) model in black HA.



Here's my earlier thread about the E2LAA DSS: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444691-SureFire-E2LAA-DSS-Outdoorsman-200-Lumens

Was there ever any SF successor to this light? AA batteries are available all over the world.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 13, 2020)

Almost 10 years ago this thread started and I posted here!
I still have E2L AA Outdoorsman. As well as its 1 and 2xCR123 brothers. Excellent flashlights even if they are dim compared to today's standard. The design and machining are outstanding. But I would like Surefire updated them. Without the lumen race goal to get as high max brightness as possible. And a E1L AA in same design but with updated LED had been great. With a newer LED a single AA model had got at least the same performance as the old 2AA, probably even better.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Aug 13, 2020)

The E2L-AA is one of the greatest Surefire lights. I have both generations, the original and the later enhanced version. It is very useful, and a long runner even with Eneloop cells. One of my favorite lights, since this 65 and 105 (?) lumes are enough for most things. 

A E1L-AA would have been a great addition to the Outdoorsman lights. But now, all Outdoorsman lights are gone. My opinion, the Outdoorsman lights were the greatest lights for the case that run time is more important than brightness.

But anyway.... Outdoorsman .... gone.
My last Surefire .... years ago, was the blue Aviator (because I already had the 3 other colors  )
Plans to buy a Surefire from the current product lineup .... No!


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outdoorsman series was the best.Guess people stopped going into the wild?


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Aug 13, 2020)

My guess is that Surefire also tires to be part of this brighter, brighter, brighter ... that other flashlight manufacturers are doing like Acebeam, Imalent ,... that currently always try to have the brightst flashlight.

The new E2DLU with is the best example 1000lm high and 5lm low. That can be used for almost nothing. The old E2DLU was only 500/5lm. That is on how Surefire tries to win the lumen war.

Surefire should go back to the roots, make versatile lights with brighness settings that not only last 30s and than the light must step down due to heat problems. For most situations 300-500lm are more than enough. Normally 200lm are perfect for me. Most lights I have are below 1000lm.


----------



## AstroTurf (Aug 13, 2020)

come on guys...

yer killin me!

I'm sittin here with a nos round head surefire 9p in original box with original duracell batteries and original paperwork, brandy new...

wondering whether a aa battery adapter will scratch my itch?

no it will not.

Must. Have. One.

Jim


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi *WarriorOfLight*! I added my comments in red.



WarriorOfLight said:


> My guess is that Surefire also tires to be part of this brighter, brighter, brighter ... that other flashlight manufacturers are doing like Acebeam, Imalent ,... that currently always try to have the brightst flashlight.
> *I have a few high lumen lights and the brightest is Acebeam K30(not the latest version). For sure cool to put out ~5000lm even if it's for some minute before a stepdown. It may have its use but of course it's mainly a result of the lumen race.*
> 
> The new E2DLU with is the best example 1000lm high and 5lm low. That can be used for almost nothing. The old E2DLU was only 500/5lm. That is on how Surefire tries to win the lumen war.
> ...


----------



## Tribull (Aug 13, 2020)

Selling my outdoorsman was a huge mistake.


----------



## AstroTurf (Aug 13, 2020)

Tribull said:


> Selling my outdoorsman was a huge mistake.



Which model did you have?


----------



## idiotekniQues (Aug 14, 2020)

I haven't been on here in many years, but I still have my e2L outdoorsman, the one with 60 lumens on high and 3 on low and I still find it useful. These flashlights today are just silly bright with one super bright mode then a low mode, or just an insane amount of modes. Totally useless for like standard hiking or camping. I need something with maybe three modes max. 350, 150, 5. I like runtime, knowing that I have the juice to not lose my light. I went right to surefire's site today to try to find a light and nothing interested me.


----------



## Tribull (Aug 15, 2020)

It was the 2xAA.


----------



## AstroTurf (Aug 15, 2020)

Ouch, that'll leave a mark...

I have found though in my search, that they do swim in the bay from time to time.

Jim


----------



## desert.snake (Aug 18, 2022)

Has anyone experienced something similar?

I gave a friend E2L AA a few years ago and today he sent me this picture. The reason for this is still unknown, he is in another city.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 18, 2022)

desert.snake said:


> Has anyone experienced something similar?
> 
> I gave a friend E2L AA a few years ago and today he sent me this picture. The reason for this is still unknown, he is in another city.
> 
> View attachment 31038


There's pressure inside the body of the light, probably from a battery venting. I would definitely throw out the batteries ASAP to prevent damage or further pressure buildup.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 18, 2022)

desert.snake said:


> I gave a friend E2L AA a few years ago and today he sent me this picture.
> View attachment 31038


I first thought he was in-flight up at 10,000', but the battery venting is probably right.


----------



## desert.snake (Aug 18, 2022)

Thank you, you're right, a friend wrote to me a couple of minutes ago - he took out the batteries and the button was blown away, now it looks like a used condom (I won't post it, it's too scary).

It was Duracell AA, as he says, they were a fresh release.

I dug in the drawer and found rubber caps, they look suitable for E1B, so they can also be suitable for E2L


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 18, 2022)

Looks like gases from the batteries escaped and “Ballooned the rubber


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2022)

Yikes  
Kill it before it breeds!!


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyone ever used an e2l aa with an incandescent head and 3v bulb? It should work in theory.


----------



## desert.snake (Aug 18, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Anyone ever used an e2l aa with an incandescent head and 3v bulb? It should work in theory.


It works great


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 18, 2022)

desert.snake said:


> It works great



Awesome, thanks. Yet another reason why I may have to get one.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 21, 2022)

I use one all the time with an MN01 and a beam diffuser. Works great on two NIMH rechargeables or alkaleeks. Makes a great reading light at night, or bathroom light. It's just a nice soft light all around for nighttime stuff when you don't need tons of lumens.


----------

